

The Not $0.99 Method - the DIY Alternative for Indie [e]Books, Comics - Semiapies
http://www.massivesqwertz.com/the-not-99-method-the-diy-ibookstore-alternative-for-indie-books-comics

======
swombat
This page was incredibly frustrating.. I read, and read, and it never quite
clearly explained what the product is.

Landing pages need to convey information clearly and quickly, not tell a
friggin story.

~~~
Semiapies
It's not a product. It's a description of a process.

